# Chaos Unleashed DLC Coming to Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine!



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this on the Space Marine Facebook page.

View attachment 959931426


AGOURA HILLS, Calif. Nov 2, 2011 – THQ Inc. (NASDAQ: THQI) today announced details of the first downloadable content pack for Warhammer® 40,000®: Space Marine® scheduled to release for the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, Playstation®3 computer entertainment system, and Windows PC in December.

The premium add-on pack, which has a suggested cost of 800 Microsoft Points / $9.99, will include a new Exterminatus mode called Chaos Unleashed. In this update to the popular co-op mode players will take on the role of Chaos Space Marine as they take the fight to both the Ork horde and Imperial Guard forces. With brand new boss rounds, new co-op arenas and new enemy units like the Imperial Sanctioned Psyker this mode is a must-have for players looking for a new challenge.

As well as the Chaos Unleashed Mode, the Space Marine add-on pack also includes three new multiplayer maps Habs Ablaze, Station Tertius and Aquila Canyon which can be played in all multiplayer 

View attachment 959931427


In addition to the premium add-on content all players of Space Marine will receive a new multiplayer Capture the Flag Mode for free. Playable on all the game’s multiplayer maps, this team based mode challenges players to defend their flag while attempting the capture their opponent’s.

Jim Huntley, Vice President of Global Brand Management commented,

“Space Marine offers a robust multiplayer experience out of the box but the addition of new maps, modes and challenges should keep the community playing for months to come.”

Alongside this add-on content THQ will be releasing a number of new player skins for sale on the Xbox LIVE® online entertainment network, Playstation® Network and STEAM. Players will be able to purchase unique Salamanders, Alpha Legion, Legion of the Damned and Blood Angel skin packs for a suggested price of 240 Microsoft Points / $2.99 each.

The Space Marine add-on pack is scheduled to be available to purchase on Xbox 360, Playstation®3 and Windows PC in December.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> In addition to the premium add-on content all players of Space Marine will receive a new multiplayer Capture the Flag Mode for free. Playable on all the game’s multiplayer maps, this team based mode challenges players to defend their flag while attempting the capture their opponent’s.


Explains the glitch last evening... 

I was trying to access Seize Ground, and suddenly found myself in a lobby called "CTF". I did not notice it at first, so I let it roll for a moment. I noticed that something was wrong when the peps were called "Relic 1", "Relic 2", "Relic 3" and so on. And then they kicked me. :laugh:

Sadly, I will not be playing this game again for quite some time, since Battlefield 3 is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Just keep in mind that if you have the Elite Pass you will not have to pay anything for this DLC.


Uh, where did it say that? 

Also, where is the Space Marine Facebook page...?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Shame. I will be trading _Space Marine _in along with _Gears_ when I get _Modern Warfare_ next week.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

My goof after i posted last time i went to the X-Box Live Market Place to verfy what i posted and i was wroung so everyone will have to pay for the DLC. Here is the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/spacemarine


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't wate to see the Salamanders, Alpha Legion, Legion of the Damned and Blood Angel skin packs. And at 240 Microsoft Points / $2.99 each thats a good deal.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> I can't wate to see the Salamanders, Alpha Legion, Legion of the Damned and Blood Angel skin packs. And at 240 Microsoft Points / $2.99 each thats a good deal.


No it isn't, because without the addition of Dedicated Server support, the multiplayer of the game won't last long, will never have a strong community, and will consistently fail to provide a good multiplayer experience.

I'm not paying them SHIT until they fix their fucking game.
I payed $90 for this game, and all I got was a good campaign and privately hosted servers.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with you but if you have played the game sense Nov 1st you should have gotten the patch download when you start the game. Ever sense then i have not had any problems with lag even playing Exterminatus mode is lag free.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> I agree with you but if you have played the game sense Nov 1st you should have gotten the patch download when you start the game. Ever sense then i have not had any problems with lag even playing Exterminatus mode is lag free.


You live in the USA, where most of the players probably live, of course you don't have many lag issues; and I wouldn't at all be surprised if there was a bias towards American hosts.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a go of the "hordes" game last night. its real fun. you earn about 2k exp per game


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Winterous said:


> You live in the USA, where most of the players probably live, of course you don't have many lag issues; and I wouldn't at all be surprised if there was a bias towards American hosts.


Dude i'm not going to argue with you about this if you and outher people don't like this game you have every right to trade it in for a game that you enjoy more. All i'm trying to do is letting outher gamers out there know what is comming out next month thats all. Good luck in all your future gameing endevers.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the new skins for the Chaos Unleashed DLC comming in December.

Alpha Legion
View attachment 959931565
:shok:

Blood Angels
View attachment 959931566
k:

Salamanders
View attachment 959931567
:victory:

Legion of the Dammed
View attachment 959931568
:yahoo:


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

As fun as it is, it's just not enough, sadly. DoW III please! 

Although I have to say that Alpha Legion skin is SEXY. :victory:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

The Alpha Legion one is terrible. They got them all wrong, and the head looks...well, terrible.

The others are decent.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Winterous said:


> You live in the USA, where most of the players probably live, of course you don't have many lag issues; and I wouldn't at all be surprised if there was a bias towards American hosts.


I live in the UK and haven't had any lag issues since the new patch, did before not now. Maybe you need to check your net speed and upgrade your package or are you downloading to much on your pc???

The trouble with the armour sets is that I don't paint my BA the same as them but I can't repaint parts of the set, nevermind they look cool anyway.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

deathwatch27 said:


> I live in the UK and haven't had any lag issues since the new patch, did before not now. Maybe you need to check your net speed and upgrade your package or are you downloading to much on your pc???


*ahem*
http://www.spacemarine.com/au/forums/topic/4471

Just improving an inherently terrible p2p system isn't enough, some people will have it fine, others will still rarely find a game of acceptable latency.

It's not my internet at all, the problem is that I get connected with people in other countries, when I SHOULD be connecting to Australian dedicated servers.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

LotD looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

And thus I foresee that every second player who loves the game enough to buy the DLC skins (me?) will be using the Legion of the Damned one.  

I will be getting the PC version of the game before paying for any DLC really. I dont trust my Xbox enough to fill it with digital content. :wink:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Legion of the Damned skin?! EPIC!

I'm still keeping my Angry Marine scheme though


----------

